

Inside Twitter’s Spam Lawsuit: Fighting Five Defendants Cost More Than $700,000 - tilt
http://marketingland.com/inside-twitters-spam-lawsuit-9530

======
tilt
PG: There might be a bug. I was able to upvote my own submission (on my
submissions' page). Points were increased, I think I didn't get any kharma
from it tho.

